

NASA patents to be auctioned - _bn
http://www.gcn.com/online/vol1_no1/47153-1.html

======
noonespecial
I just hope a bunch of trolls don't show up and then use what they get to keep
people from building anything for the next 14 years.

------
_bn
Can't believe this wasn't posted here. It's been over a day since it was
posted on slashdot. Anyways, this a very good opportunity for _real_ startups
to get their hands on some advanced technology. It's very cool that NASA is
doing something like this. If i had some funding, I'd for sure be at that
auction.

Any startups plan on being there?

------
_bn
I can see why this is a huge disappointment to the HN community since NASA
isn't releasing it's new "social aggregation" technology.

-yawn- wake me up when Web 2.0 is over and people are ready to build _real_ software.

